# red nose day



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, I know it's a good cause and I usually give money, and it was a great idea to start with, but it's more a stage for low quality "celebrities" (I mean, who fucking celebrates them anyway?) to attempt to revive their crap ridden careers spent ripping off the nation with poor quality TV.

Still, I'm tempted to dye my hair red.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I prefer pink hair!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> ... but it's more a stage for low quality "celebrities" (I mean, who fucking celebrates them anyway?) to attempt to revive their crap ridden careers spent ripping off the nation with poor quality TV...


Yep agreed BUT so what. You gives a toss as long as the cash rolls in.

I had this hair cut one year. Oh! and it was bright pink!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

IIRC there was a huge outrage last year, because someone realised they were giving donations away to Asylum seekers...... 

I'll stick with Children in Need... I don't care which children get the money, but at least I know kids will benefit!


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I prefer pink hair! Â


might clash with that interior though  :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Just glanced quickly at the list of threads saw
Alex Ferguson then Red nose Day.
Any connection.
Why does he wear his all year ??? ??? ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I just love red nose day! ;D. It is a great opportunity to be mad and impetious and totally out of your head with stupidness to raise funds ;D that is my excuse and I am sticking to it !!! :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I just love red nose day! Â ;D. Â It is a great opportunity to be mad and impetious and totally out of your head with stupidness to raise funds Â ;D that is my excuse and I am sticking to it !!! Â :-X


Nothing different from your daily life then!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not at all Vlastan! And you know me better than that


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Just glanced quickly at the list of threads saw
> Alex Ferguson then Red nose Day.
> Any connection.
> Why does he wear his all year ??? ??? ???


I thought this also, but did alex get his from his old golie Peter Schmiechael.


----------

